# Jamo S807 Floorstanding Speaker Review



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Sharing my review of the Jamo S807. Crap speaker. And I explain why in this link:




__





Jamo S807 Floorstanding Speaker Review


Jamo S807 Floorstanding Speaker Review




www.erinsaudiocorner.com


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)




----------

